# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te lehtesojme hapjen e programeve, dosjeve, skedareve

## edspace

Ka disa menyra per te organizuar programet qe t'i hapesh sa me lehte. 

*Menuja Start*
Windows ka menune start, por kjo menu mund te kete me dhjetra programe dhe po nuk u sistemua rregullisht, behet e bezdishme per te perdorur. Nje menyre per te sistemuar menune eshte duke i ndare programet ne menu mevete sipas funksionit qe kryejne.   

1. Kliko me butonin e djathte mbi start > programs dhe zgjidh "explore". 
2. Krijo dosje per kategori te ndryshme te programe si psh: Internet, Multimedia, Lojra, Puna, Mirembajtje, etj. 
3. Ndaji programet e menuse start ne dosjet perkatese dhe renditi dosjet sipas emrit.


*Me Toolbar* 
Nje menyre me e lehte eshte te krijosh nje toolbar njesoj sic eshte "quick launch" ne taskbar ne fund te ekranit. 

1. Krijo nje dosje me te gjitha shkurtimet (shortcuts) e programeve. Shkurtimet mund t'i kopjosh nga menuja start, ose mund t'i krijosh vete duke klikuar me butonin e djathte mbi programin dhe zgjidh "Create shortcut". 
2. Pasi te kesh pergatitur dosjen me shkurtimet e programeve, kliko me butonin e djathte mbi taskbar (tek ora) dhe zgjidh toolbars > new toolbar. Zgjidh dosjen me shkurtimet dhe shtyp OK. 
3. Toolbarin e ri mund ta levizesh ne cdo ane te ekranit qe te pelqen, dhe mund ta kombinosh edhe me toolbare te tjera. Gjithashtu mund te ndryshosh opsionet per madhesine e ikonave, shfaqjen e emrave, renditjen e ikonave, etj. Toolbari mund ta mbash mbi te gjitha dritaret e tjera si taskbar, ose mund ta besh qe te shfaqet vetem kur te duhet ta perdoresh. 

Shembull: http://www.geocities.com/edspace2/desktop.html



*Me Tastiere*
Nje menyre me e shpejte per te hapur programet eshte duke perdorur kombiniet e butonave ctrl, alt, shift te tastieres. Psh: ctrl+alt+a, ctrl+shift+a, alt+shift+a.
Ne kompjuterin tim ctrl+alt+t hap nje editor teksti, ctrl+alt+f hap ftp, ctrl+alt+p hap photoshop, ctrl+alt+l (llafe) hap msn, etj. 

1. Per te konfiguruar kombinimet e tastieres kliko me butonin e djathte mbi nje shkurtim (shortcut) dhe zgjidh properties. 
2. Kliko tek kutia "shortcut key" dhe shtyp kombinimin e butonave qe do te perdoresh per ate program. 
3. Shtyp butonin Apply dhe pastaj OK. 

Tani shtyp kombinimin e butonave dhe do shohesh qe do hapet programi. Kombinimet e tastieres punojne vetem me shkurtimet qe jane ne desktop ose ne dosjen "Programs" te menuja start.



*Me komanden Run*

Nje menyre tjeter e shpejte, qe nuk i largon gishtat nga tastiera, eshte me ane te menuse [start > run] te cilen mund ta hapesh edhe me butonat (win + r). Tek kutia e run mund te shkruash emrin e nje programi, skedari te thjeshte ose dosjeje dhe ajo do hapet njesoj sikur te ishte klikuar dy here me miun. 

Komandat tek kutia run mund te shkruhen me adresen e plote (psh: c:\program files\real player\realplay.exe) ose vetem emri i programi (psh: calc per makinen llogaritese). Nqs shkruajme vetem "realplay", Real Player nuk hapet. Pse hapet makina llogaritese e nuk hapet Real Player? Arsyeja eshte sepse Windowsi e di vendodhjen e makines llogaritese por nuk e di vendodhjen e realplay.exe. Pra, para se te perdorim komanden "realplay", duhet t'i tregojme Windows dosjen ku gjendet. 

1. Hap start > settings > control panel > (performance and maintenance) system
2. Hap tabelen "advanced" dhe shtyp butonin "environment variables" 
3. Tek lista e "system variables" zgjidh "PATH" dhe shtyp butonin "Edit" 
4. Tek kutia "variable value", ne fund te tekstit shto adresen e dosjes ku gjendet programi. Ne kete rast, nese duam qe te hapim real player me komanden realplay, shtojme dosjen "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer". 

Pra, nese ne fillim vlera ishte: 


```
C:\WINDOWS\system32; C:\WINDOWS; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem
```

tani eshte: 


```
C:\WINDOWS\system32; C:\WINDOWS; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem; C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer
```

5. Shtyp perseri butonin (win + r) ose hap start > run dhe shkruaj "realplay" pa thonjza. Kjo duhet te hape Real Player. 

Ne te njejten menyre mund te shtohen edhe dosje te tjera ku gjenden programet me te perdorura. Per te mos shtuar me dhjetra dosje tek vlera e PATH, eshte mire qe te krijosh nje dojse me shkurtimet (shortcut) e programeve me te perdorura dhe te shtohet vetem nje adrese. psh: Nese krijojme dosjen c:\programet\ me shkurtimet e te gjithe programeve, atehere tek vlera e PATH shtojme vetem ";c:\programet\" ne fund. Nese kemi shkurtimin C:\programet\ftp.lnk atehere tek start > run shkruajme vetem "ftp" pa thonjza. Nese emri i shkurtimi ka boshlleqe (psh: "Real Player") atehere tek start > run duhet te shkruajme emrin brenda thonjzave ("Real Player").

----------

